# Round Confetti Soap - pic intensive



## jcandleattic (Mar 4, 2012)

So I finally made my hub cut up the 2" and 3" pvc pipe we had laying around and cleaned it up so I could make confetti soap and here it is from beginning to end!  

Getting ready - and the pipe itself. 3" diameter - 18" long









The confetti - these are what I have from bevelling and shredding unwanted bars - 





In the pot - 








In the mold - 




And because I'm math challenged I "guessed" as to how much the mold would hold, and made a 5lbs (total oil - so even more volume total soap) recipe. So I had to scramble around and try to find something to fit the rest of the soap in. Thought my Kelsei would be perfect, but could only find the bottom and inserts - couldn't find the sides anywhere, so I used my cake silicone mold and a single easter egg mold - 





Out of the mold - I put it in the freezer for about 2 hours, then let it sit at rt for about 20 minutes, had my hub use my wooden pusher thing (which I didn't get a pic of) but it came out on the first try!  





And finally, here they are cut! - I'm so happy about these. I've made confetti soaps before and they are always fun, but this is the first round soap I've made.  
















Let me know what you think.  
Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to bevel these.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG! That is fantastic! They're beautiful and fun looking. Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 4, 2012)

Super cute! They almost look like little cakes (I think it's Betty Crocker that has the confetti cake mix I used one year).


----------



## Kadryann (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow that is so nice!!!


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 4, 2012)

Those are some of the best confetti soaps I've ever seen!  I'm actually in the process of planning to use my trimmings for a confetti soap as well and looking for inspiration for an FO.  Did you scent your soap?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow!  Your soaps look amazing ... such a wonderful way to use up all those bits!


----------



## semplice (Mar 5, 2012)

Your confetti soaps look fantastic!  I want to use one right now!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everone!!
Yes, I did scent it. I usually do Fruit Slices for my confetti soaps, that way it masks any scent remaining from the shreds, but this time I made it Black Raspberry Vanilla... 
It must be my imagination because when I smell it, it smells just like Fruit Slices to me. LOL


----------



## raysofcolorado (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice job, I love the look.


----------



## maya (Mar 5, 2012)

nice!


----------



## saltydog (Mar 5, 2012)

I want one!!!
Fruity is such a great idea, they look fruity to me


----------



## green soap (Mar 5, 2012)

These look so cheerful!

I noticed you said raspberry vanilla - and it did not discolor!?  it sounds like such a great scent for these soaps.


----------



## rileylite (Mar 5, 2012)

These are awesome! They would be so fun to make with some kind of vanilla-cupcake scent and give away as favors at a birthday party!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2012)

green soap said:
			
		

> These look so cheerful!
> 
> I noticed you said raspberry vanilla - and it did not discolor!?  it sounds like such a great scent for these soaps.


This is peaks version of BRV - and nope, it doesn't discolor. I don't know what the secret is unless there is just very little vanilla in it.

It does smell really good...


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 5, 2012)

rileylite said:
			
		

> These are awesome! They would be so fun to make with some kind of vanilla-cupcake scent and give away as favors at a birthday party!


They would, but you have to be careful with vanilla - as it will usually discolor to a dark or even VERY dark brown and totally negate any pretty color you try to get. 
Peaks version of BRV doesn't discolor though, so that's why I used it.


----------



## rileylite (Mar 5, 2012)

I totally forgot about that in my excitement! Always happens when I get ideas, thanks for pointing that out or I would have ended up making a bunch of brown confetti bars! haha!


----------



## saltydog (Mar 5, 2012)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> Peaks version of BRV doesn't discolor though, so that's why I used it.



LOVE IT!


----------



## moosie (Mar 5, 2012)

so cute! thanks for sharing all the pix!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 6, 2012)

haha - thanks everyone.  
I showed them to my boss and she loves them and wants 2-3 bars when they are ready.  
She actually wanted them for her daughters for Easter, but they won't really be ready until the weekend after that - so she has to wait. She doesn't mind. 
I just hope this scent sticks. I've heard such good things about it and how it doesn't discolor I haven't really read about its sticking power. I *think* it will... and at least, I *hope* it will. LOL   :roll:


----------



## Jerry S (Mar 15, 2012)

*confetti soaps*

First off, let me say that I really like looks of your bars, white with a dash of color from the grated rebatched bars. I usually don’t like my confetti bars because I don’t care for all the “chips” in the soap so having a lot of rebatched sheds to re-use, I try to melt them in a net batch of CP or HP into the new oils on top is the stove. Then stick blend the heck out of the shread/oil mixture to make it smooth. Most of the time I’m successful….lol… then proceed mixing my lye water etc making my new “rebatch bars”. 
I like the looks of you so much I’m going to use lighter whiter oils next time keeping my new soap base whit and skip trying to melt all the chips…..
Nice job on those bars jcandle…..
Jerry :wink:


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## LisaMarie (Mar 16, 2012)

These are so cool! Will you bevel them or leave them as is? I love how they came out


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 16, 2012)

LisaMarie said:
			
		

> These are so cool! Will you bevel them or leave them as is? I love how they came out


I thought I was going to bevel them  but never got around to it and they are on my curing rack now, so probably just leave them. Clean up the ragged edges a little bit, but not a full bevel.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2012)

jcandleattic!  I love those!   

I make confetti soaps with my trimmings too.  I like using Fruity Rings (Froot Loop) FO from NG.  Would you mind terribly much if I borrowed your idea of using the PVC pipe?  I just adore that look.  Reminds me of a bowl of cereal with little bits of broken cereal floating around in it.  It's perfect for Fruity Rings!   8)


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 16, 2012)

Stacey said:
			
		

> jcandleattic!  I love those!
> 
> I make confetti soaps with my trimmings too.  I like using Fruity Rings (Froot Loop) FO from NG.  Would you mind terribly much if I borrowed your idea of using the PVC pipe?  I just adore that look.  Reminds me of a bowl of cereal with little bits of broken cereal floating around in it.  It's perfect for Fruity Rings!   8)


I don't mind you usuing pvc for your confetti. Trust me I'm sure I'm not the first to do it and def not the last! 
I'm just glad it inspired someone.  
I love it, and fruity scents for this type of soap are the best IMO.


----------



## jessirebq (Mar 16, 2012)

Very pretty soaps!

I have one question:  How do you get the soap out of the tube?


----------



## Jerry S (Mar 19, 2012)

*using pvc for soap molds...*

I think somene mentioned that if you put it in the freezer for a few hours that will loosen the soap from the pvc. I've not used pvc but have used Pringle potato chip containers and then after the set just peeled them off...works like a charm...down side is that you have to get your friends to save the containers  for you or eat a few boxes of pringles.... lol...
jer .....
PS...to calc the volume of the pringle can ...its...3.14 x  radius squared x the  height...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2012)

jcandleattic!  Thanks!  Indeed you have inspired me!

I've used PVC before too. I just thought your soap looked so much like a bowl of cereal that I wanted to borrow/copy the idea for the Fruity Rings FO. 

Jessirebq:

I lined my PVC pipes with freezer paper.  But you have tape the flap of the paper down. (Tape the freezer paper to itself.) Otherwise when you pour, the batter will turn/fold the paper and you'll get leakage.  Don't ask me how I know...  

Then you can just carefully pull on the paper to get the soap out.  "Carefully" is the optimal word here.  Don't pull so hard as you'll rip the paper.

My DH made me a plunger type deal with a round disk that fits inside the tube.  Then I just push if it's too stubborn.  I've also froze mine and then ran a little hot water over the mold. 

I've also heard that you can use a lightly coating of mineral oil on the PVC.  But I haven't tried that. 

One thing that's great about PVC pipe soaps is that you can use just regular coffee filters to wrap them in.  The 3 inch diameter is just the right size for the filters.  They look totally cool.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 21, 2012)

jessirebq said:
			
		

> Very pretty soaps!
> 
> I have one question:  How do you get the soap out of the tube?


All I did was wait until it was in the mold for about 18 hours, then placed it in the freezer for about 2 hours, took it out and let it set for about 20 minutes, then it just popped right out. Let it sit and warm up to room temp and then cut it. 
This was the first time using this mold, but I'm sure once I use it often enough, it will "season" and freezing may not even be necessary.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 21, 2012)

Stacey said:
			
		

> jcandleattic!  Thanks!  Indeed you have inspired me!
> 
> I've used PVC before too. I just thought your soap looked so much like a bowl of cereal that I wanted to borrow/copy the idea for the Fruity Rings FO.


Ohhh!  
yes, confetti soap is fun and gives a great effect.


----------



## TamiJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Jcandleattic,

Those are so cute!  Beautiful job! ~Tami


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm dying to sniff those! I want one!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 23, 2012)

Sunny said:
			
		

> I'm dying to sniff those! I want one!!


hehe - Thanks, they smell so good!


----------



## nonna oakie (Jan 22, 2019)

What would "white" oil be?  I am thinking:  coconut oil, shortening, castor, what other clear/white type?   The others I can think of are green or yellow.    Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2019)

Love these. Good job


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 22, 2019)

nonna oakie said:


> What would "white" oil be?  I am thinking:  coconut oil, shortening, castor, what other clear/white type?   The others I can think of are green or yellow.    Thanks.


Even though this thread is over 6 years old, I'm still here, so I'll answer. Lard, palm, PKO are other whiter oils.


----------

